# The Rainforest - my best carved walking stick



## Ron T

The inspiration for this stick came from a votive candle holder that had some frogs sitting on tree branches peeking out between leaves and flowers. It took me about 500 hours over 7 months. That didn't include the time I spent working on the layout, studying the animals and just thinking about the project.


----------



## CV3

Wonderfull work Ron! Your disign and attention to detail is impressive. The time you spent is why it is such a great stick.


----------



## firie000

Spectacular! I'm inspired to carve more! Wonder I'll ever get that good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gloops

Not a cane more of a work of art beautifully done shows time and dedication to your hobby.


----------



## LilysDad

Wow! I'd be afraid to use that one.


----------



## Rodney

Pure art in the shape of a walking stick. Incredible work!

Rodney


----------



## gdenby

Again, more fine carving from you. Its good you mentioned the amount of time it took. I suspect most people don't know how very much time artwork can require. As the saying goes,1% inspiration, and 99% perspiration.


----------



## Rodney

You can't just knock that out in an afternoon? 

I spend far more time just planning simple projects than they take to complete. Something like that is far beyond anything I'm likely to even attempt.

I'm glad you posted the time it took too. It's a nice reality check.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4

Attention to detail is awesome! A work of art!!


----------



## Whiteroselad

I'm stunned, what an amazing piece of work Ron T. I cannot think of anything else to add to this post that hasn't been said already except you are an inspiration sir. N.


----------



## Ron T

Thank you all for your very kind comments. They are heartfelt and truly appreciated. As you all know, I am no longer able to carve or make walking sticks. This forum has provided me with a brotherhood to share my love of carving and stick making. Being a member here has revived my interest and I find myself looking through some of my tools, sticks and assortment of wood. I have even picked up some tools and blocks of wood thinking I might try to carve again. However, after fumbling about, I know the efforts are futile and, if I continued to try, I will only end up cutting myself. So, with your acceptance of me here, I will relive my glory days of carving through you and all of your works posted.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## MJC4

Ron have you thought about perhaps trying to do a little work with a dremel type tool,

I use a small battery operated dremel with diamond burs and small sanding drums to accomplish some of my carving.

It's a large enough tool its not difficult to grip and light enough its not a strain to hold and work with.

Just a thought


----------



## Ron T

MJC4 said:


> Ron have you thought about perhaps trying to do a little work with a dremel type tool,
> 
> I use a small battery operated dremel with diamond burs and small sanding drums to accomplish some of my carving.
> 
> It's a large enough tool its not difficult to grip and light enough its not a strain to hold and work with.
> 
> Just a thought


Thank you very much for the thought. I actually have a number of rotary tools including Dremel and some Micro Motors. The problem is loading the burrs and holding the tools. Here are a couple of pictures of my hands when I could carve. They are much weaker now and I have a great deal of trouble grasping things. Despite this, I am going to try to complete some of my unfinished carvings and sticks.


----------



## Jimh0220

I officially think I don't like you!????

I am a newbie here, and my sticks are 'au natural', in other words, my fine carving sucketh! I feel inadequate...

Great work! I can learn a lot from you! And, as a frog lover, I'm going to be studying!


----------



## cobalt

good luck with the frog.

we where all rubbish at it for a start but suprising what happens after a couple of goes main thing hone your tools and kep them sharp


----------



## Gloops

From your photo's Ron I like the adaptation to a long handle knife to enable a more stable grip well thought out, good luck with your carving .


----------



## gdenby

I'm sure you must feel very frustrated losing your manual capabilities.

I have Duputren's contractors. Fairly bad in my right hand, left hand is getting almost as bad. Irksome, I drop lots of things, and as I tend to work small, I spend too much time retrieving rasps and rifflers from the floor. It can be treated w. surgery, but until recently the surgery often had to be repeated on an annual basis.

Since you have a good visual imagination, perhaps take up drawing or painting. My mother started doing watercolor years after her arthritis started, and tho' she could no longer open bottles, stir pots of stew, etc, she was able to paint all the way up to when she became bed ridden. Like most painters, she tended to work on pieces that were at least half sheets. But the works she didn't sell, the ones most treasured by the family are the ones she called her 25 cent paintings. Very small. 2 - 3" in any direction. Just touches and dots of color, mostly flowers, and so jewel like.


----------



## Ron T

Jimh0220 said:


> I officially think I don't like you!
> 
> I am a newbie here, and my sticks are 'au natural', in other words, my fine carving sucketh! I feel inadequate...
> 
> Great work! I can learn a lot from you! And, as a frog lover, I'm going to be studying!


You will surprise yourself when you pick up a knife and give it a go. Look at A LOT of frog pictures and practice.


----------



## Ron T

gdenby said:


> I'm sure you must feel very frustrated losing your manual capabilities.
> 
> I have Duputren's contractors. Fairly bad in my right hand, left hand is getting almost as bad. Irksome, I drop lots of things, and as I tend to work small, I spend too much time retrieving rasps and rifflers from the floor. It can be treated w. surgery, but until recently the surgery often had to be repeated on an annual basis.
> 
> Since you have a good visual imagination, perhaps take up drawing or painting. My mother started doing watercolor years after her arthritis started, and tho' she could no longer open bottles, stir pots of stew, etc, she was able to paint all the way up to when she became bed ridden. Like most painters, she tended to work on pieces that were at least half sheets. But the works she didn't sell, the ones most treasured by the family are the ones she called her 25 cent paintings. Very small. 2 - 3" in any direction. Just touches and dots of color, mostly flowers, and so jewel like.


gdenby, it seems you know exactly how it is. Many have suggested drawing and, while I was never able to draw very well, it may give me something to pursue. I have been looking hard at my rotary tools. Changing bits will be a challenging obstacle. Thank you.


----------



## JGB

now thats what i call style right there :rock:


----------

